# Looking For a New Pet!



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well ive decided i want to get another pet. I only have one problem. I need one that is small and can live in a 10 gallon aquarium. I know most reptiles get pretty big, I dont want anole ive had them before. Am looking for something different and interesting. Am looking into frogs right now. but am open to anything small. Am open to all suggestions.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dav657 said:


> Well ive decided i want to get another pet. I only have one problem. I need one that is small and can live in a 10 gallon aquarium. I know most reptiles get pretty big, I dont want anole ive had them before. Am looking for something different and interesting. Am looking into frogs right now. but am open to anything small. Am open to all suggestions.


pacman and firebellys are cool! I forget the name of it but my buddies frog ate fricken mice!!! It was that big!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A pacman frog could easily live in the 10 gal. A treo of green tree frogs would probably do alright as well. Or if you want something really cool maybe look into dart frogs?

If you want something a bit cooler maybe think about a crested gecko? You could actually handle that.

I know it's not a herp but some type of tarantula would also do.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Well ive decided i want to get another pet. I only have one problem. I need one that is small and can live in a 10 gallon aquarium. I know most reptiles get pretty big, I dont want anole ive had them before. Am looking for something different and interesting. Am looking into frogs right now. but am open to anything small. Am open to all suggestions.


pacman and firebellys are cool! I forget the name of it but my buddies frog ate fricken mice!!! It was that big!
[/quote]
a pacman frop will eat mice


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So will pyxies.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pixie frogs get too big for a 10 gallon.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's true. I didn't see the 10 gallon part...my bad.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Wow i am so getting a crested gecko! Ive been trying to do some research on these things but cant seem to find any good info.

I was thinking about putting the 10 gallon on its side so its taller then long. Or should i just leave it normally? Also how much do u guys think i would have to spend to get him. Like how much is the gecko itself worth. And how much money would i be spending on the tank?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Dav657 said:


> Wow i am so getting a crested gecko! Ive been trying to do some research on these things but cant seem to find any good info.
> 
> I was thinking about putting the 10 gallon on its side so its taller then long. Or should i just leave it normally? Also how much do u guys think i would have to spend to get him. Like how much is the gecko itself worth. And how much money would i be spending on the tank?


The whole turning the tank idea sounds cool, but I would leave it normal just leave it to make cleaning and feeding easier IMO. Price really depends on where you get all your stuff from. Like you can make your own screen top instead of having to buy one for like 30$. 10 gal tank around here are 10$. As for the geko it depends where you get it from i no reptile shows sell some nice ones for like 60$. At the same time the pet store i work at sells them for 140$. For everything else i would say your looking at about 150-200$


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dav657 said:


> Wow i am so getting a crested gecko! Ive been trying to do some research on these things but cant seem to find any good info.
> 
> I was thinking about putting the 10 gallon on its side so its taller then long. Or should i just leave it normally? Also how much do u guys think i would have to spend to get him. Like how much is the gecko itself worth. And how much money would i be spending on the tank?


The book I own on them: http://www.amazon.com/Crested-Geckos-Compl...7304&sr=8-3

Another good, cheap book: http://www.amazon.com/Crested-Geckos-Exper...7304&sr=8-2

Covers all of _Rhacodactylus_ quite well, but is more expensive: http://www.amazon.com/Rhacodactylus-Comple...7304&sr=8-1


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

I would recommend a pair of leapord geckos..they have some really nice types available like hypo and super hypo..you could breed them and have little baby geckos..as far as the 10 gallon, i dont know if they could live in there for life...do some research


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

dart frogs?


----------

